# HELP! New cat won't eat!



## dawnalina

My new adoptee hasn't eaten anything yet. I just adopted him yesterday and took him to the vet this morning and forgot to mention it to the vet because I figured he was just nervous and would eat soon. But now it's been a day and a half. Should I worry? Any ideas? I tried dry food and then canned food heated up. Thanks!!
Dawnalina


----------



## DesnBaby

Did you try Fancy Feast? This food sometimes works to get them to start eating. Then you can add another healthier food a little at a time until they get used to the other food. I'm not sure when they should go to the vet. I think its 48 hours, but I'm not so sure.


----------



## dawnalina

Thanks. I'll definitely call the vet first thing in the morning. It's 1030pm here and I just started worrying a couple of hours ago. I did try some Fancy Feast and nothing. But I have a plunger/syringe thing and force fed a little canned food juice and water. He was none too happy about it! But I feel a bit better knowing he had a little something even if it was forced. Thanks for your reply.


----------



## Heidi n Q

How is the cat behaving? 
Is he drinking?
Using the litterbox?
Who/what else lives at the home? Other pets, small children? (is the home quiet or loud and active?)
Does he have the run of the whole house (overwhelming for a new cat) or have you contained him to a small room where he can feel comfortable and has places to 'hide', like under the bed or in a closet?

I would try different foods to tempt him. If he looks weak and ill, he may need to be force-fed to prevent Hepatic Lipidosis due to not eating. HL can be deadly. Most cats will eat when they get hungry enough, just give him time to feel comfortable and safe. One day really isn't enough time. If he hasn't eaten by Tuesday you may want to take him back to the vet and address that particular problem.


----------



## dawnalina

Thanks for the interest! 

The cat is in a bedroom by himself. No kids here, but there is a cat and dog, who get along well and are very curious about who's in the bedroom! 

The new cat, Pumpkin, seems comfortable .. much more so than I expected at first. (My other cat hid under the bed the first three months!). Pumpkin is playing, purring when I pet him, etc. 

The vet said that he had a little temperature, but that was normal from the stress of all the changes. He has no sneezing or anything like that.

I got him to lick some tuna juice off my fingers this morning, but only by putting the finger right on his mouth. He hasn't touched any of his other food. 

Yesterday there was poop and pee in his litterbox and this morning just pee. I'm assuming the last time he ate on his own was Saturday morning at the shelter. (It's Monday now)

I called the vet and his bloodwork from his check up will be in in a couple of hours and they'll call me back, but ... you know how it is when you're worried about a furbaby! I want feedback, info, support ASAP! ;-)

Thanks!


----------



## Heidi n Q

It sounds like he is adjusting well and it is nice that the other pets are showing an interest in him. I would think, since he seems healthy in all other aspects that he may not care for the food being offered to him? Can you find out what he was eating before? Maybe buy a small variety of other things to tempt him? 

When Malibu was sick with HL I had to force-feed her but she began to eat on her own when I purchased several different brands of food to try to tempt her. Once she started eating she recovered quickly and I used those other foods as 'treats' for all of the kitties. For Malibu, the one that got her eating again was Fancy Feast dry food in a purple or green bag.

Edit: I have almost never failed with warm cooked turkey or chicken... :wink:


----------



## dawnalina

Thanks for the tips!

Pumpkin was eating Hill's Science dry in the shelter and I tried that first. Then some Fancy Feast. And then some tuna. And some treats. I have six bowls all around the room right now! But .. I'm willing to have ten more if it gets him to eat! I'll keep trying!!! I haven't tried anything chicken flavored, so that will be my next try! 

Still waiting to hear back from the vet too. I'll keep you all posted. 

Thanks again for caring!!!!! This site is awesome!h


----------



## melysion

dawnalina said:


> Thanks for the tips!
> 
> Pumpkin was eating Hill's Science dry in the shelter and I tried that first. Then some Fancy Feast. And then some tuna. And some treats. I have six bowls all around the room right now! But .. I'm willing to have ten more if it gets him to eat! I'll keep trying!!! I haven't tried anything chicken flavored, so that will be my next try!
> 
> Still waiting to hear back from the vet too. I'll keep you all posted.
> 
> Thanks again for caring!!!!! This site is awesome!h


I second Heidis suggestion of warm cooked chicken or turkey.


----------



## Bethany

Chicken baby food (the earliest stage version, which is generally pure chicken puree) is something else I've heard suggested for cats who don't feel like eating.


----------



## Heidi n Q

If all these feeding tips fail, you could always try moving the lamp to the other nightstand. 

*_I'm just being goofy, some cats take their own sweet time no matter what we do. _ 
Hm. Maybe he is just setting the stage to have you trained to his every whim? Careful, he seems crafty...


----------



## dawnalina

hahaha! I needed a good laugh. My other two pets have me well trained, so why not this one? ;-)

I tried everything I had in the house, so I'm off to the store for baby food, lunch meat, and warm chicken! ha!

I just called the vet and rest of the results still aren't in. Argh. Patience, patience, .... what's that? 

;-)


----------



## Heidi n Q

Patience? Meh. Never heard of it.


----------



## dawnalina

Finally heard back from the vet. All Pumpkin's blood work looks good, so it's probably nothing serious anyway. The doctor said to give him one more day to eat on his own and if he doesn't, bring him in. 

Currently trying ... turkey baby food. lol .. that cat has me jumping! :roll:


----------



## Heidi n Q

Go to KFC. My cats cannot resist chicken at all. When we have KFC or if I cook chicken or turkey, they are SWARMING around the kitchen and us. I usually lure them to the Master BR and shut them in so we can eat without fear of a paw in our plate searching for a loose piece of chicken.

I don't know what it is about chicken and turkey. We can eat beef and pork and they are just fine, but have some fowl and they are ALL OVER US with intently staring eyes, just waiting for their chance to strike and nab a piece.


----------



## gunterkat

Good luck with getting Pumpkin to eat.








I think he's just setting you up for some serious obedience training. 

My baby Arianwen doesn't much care for people food, except for very tender pork chops broken up into tiny bits.


----------



## dawnalina

Pumpkin ate!!!!!! YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!

He finally gave in and had some Fancy Feast and then some after ate some dry food. I'm so happy and relieved! He's been full of energy and curiousity. I talked to the vet again this morning and since all Pumpkin's tests are good, he thinks that he was just nervous about his new environment. I'll keep an eye on him, but everything seems great!

thanks again everyone!!!!!!


----------



## Heidi n Q

Woot! Sounds like it will work out well...
Pictures?


----------



## DesnBaby

Great news. I hope it continues.


----------



## dawnalina

Pumpkin isn't eating again. Argh! I'm keeping my fingers crossed that there will be less food in his bowl (any of his bowls!) when I get home.

I can't figure out how to post pics. Wah! Is there a tutorial somewhere? Thanks!!

Dawnalina


----------



## gunterkat

Something I found that works with Arianwen is to sprinkle a few treats on top of her regular food. I get some treats that she really loves, and that seems to jump-start her appetite. That will probably work with Pumpkin, too. 

Here's the help topic for posting pictures: :wink: 
http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=7782


----------



## dawnalina

Thanks for the photo posting link. I'm going to play around with that and hopefully will post some pics soon!

Pumpkin ended up at the vet yesterday and they gave him fluid and some meds and he ate last night, thank God! I hope that little guy keep eating and feeling better. I'm totally in love with him already!!

Dawnalina


----------



## melysion

They sure pull at your heart strings real quick. Glad he is doing better.

Cant wait for pics!!


----------



## DesnBaby

Poor baby  , I hope he'll be alright, pics would be great.


----------

